# when it rains it pours



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

so i receive my shipment of man creeks this morning... and take them home only to find a juvenile blue and bronze with its head stuck in the moss in an area submerged with water. she was bloated and i assumed she had drowned, but when i picked her up she moved. she has no use of the front limbs (or so it seems) and very limited use of the back. there is another blue and black in the enclosure and he seems fine. (not showing any signs similar to her). again she seems bloated especially around the throat. what could this be? how do i treat?

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the other is also a blue and bronze not blue and black**


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok well I've been treating with baytril for the last two days and her condition is improving but she hasn't eaten since then and I'm not sure how long a frog can really go (especially in this condition) without some food. She can almost lift her head now (two days ago there was no movement unless sprayed with the mister).


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

she can move around now, although she still spends most of her time laying down. but this is a vast improvement. if anyone can tell me about feeding her i would greatly appreciate it.

james


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

They can go a while w/out food. Don`t spray her to get her to move, it`s only stressing her. I`d say metronidazole for a shotgun treatment as it`s an antibiotic that can go thru the system w/ drops on the back. Could be an infection


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

im not molesting her with the mister just the daily misting , which also lets me see that she's still alive. the swelling has subsided with the baytril treatment. i will continue to treat and will consult a DVM about the metronidazole.

thankyou
james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

she is moving around more and i have continued to treat her. today though her mouth is open and she does not seem to have the ability to close it. it just stays fully extended and open.

http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/ratfink_nova/IMG_0138.jpg

http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/ratfink_nova/IMG_0139.jpg

http://i515.photobucket.com/albums/t353/ratfink_nova/IMG_0155.jpg

the first two pictures are from the time of the first post. she is no longer bloated
the last picture is recent and shows the gaping mouth.

what is this and does anyone have treatment suggestions?

james


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i usually find lots of help on these boards but why has not a single person commented on this post? i am in need of some advice and again would appreciate any help that others can give. 

james


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

james67 said:


> i usually find lots of help on these boards but why has not a single person commented on this post? i am in need of some advice and again would appreciate any help that others can give.
> 
> james


Dispensing medical advice is a bit of a taboo I'm afraid. You're not getting many responses simply because nobody could possibly guess as to what's wrong or how to treat. You're really in that grey area that only a vet could help you with...

We're all hoping the little guy will pull through, but it's very difficult to give advice when such little information is available.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Well I wish you the best of luck with him, but I would definately write Dr Frye an email with the pictures of the frog attached TONIGHT. He is very quick to reply and can hopefully diagnose the problem. 
In your email mention what supplements you have used and how often, how long you have been treating with Baytril, how old the frog is, and probably how he ate before getting sick.
Good luck! It does suck when your frog is sick and you are willing to do anything, but just don't know where to start.

Crystal

PS How are your new Man Creeks doing??


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Important...in case I missed it...

WC or CB???


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok so in response, i have talked to 2 DVMs and have been waiting on a response from Dr Frye for over a week. i have been treating with baytril and the condition is improving (though very slowly). the frog is about 7 months old it is cb from a trusted breeder, who i have purchased most of my stock from. i use rep-cal and herptivite (which is well within the 6 month expiration) she had been eating very well and may have even been considered slightly obese. all of my collection are offered a variety of foods. she has not eaten since the problem arose but has started hopping around on her own, but she can still barely hold her head up. i know that medical advise is something that i may not get a lot of responses on but i was hoping that others may have some experience with something similar. the thing that really causes concern for me is the gaping mouth. i have not experienced anything like it before any ideas? 

also i noticed after my last reply that one person had replied so i apologize for my question "why has not a single person commented on this post?" 

thank you all for the comments and i hope to continue to get advice from anyone willing to share their experiences, etc.

james

on a side note another sick frog i had ( a pumillio with an eye condition) is doing great and her eye has cleared completely.


----------



## IndianaJosh (Jun 20, 2008)

I have been reading through this and hoping all goes well. I am not very experienced with darts, but I really wish I could help. I have heard Dr. Frye does well with answering his email. I would try to email him again, make sure you put Frogs or something of the sort in for your subject.

Good Luck and keep us posted.

--Josh


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

james67 said:


> ...have been waiting on a response from Dr Frye for over a week...


Just to let _anybody_ who has not received a response from my brother for "over a week" try sending another email, possibly from another computer , as spam filter may be an issue, and if you do not get a quick response that way, call his office. My brother is very good about replying to emails and I would not want to wait over a week to treat a diseased frog...
I just don't want people thinking my brother does not reply in a timely fashion.

Rich


----------

